# Chocolate Banana Puddin' ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2019)

I was making a nana puddin thinking how wonder it would be for breakfast and my mind wandered. Hmmmmm..... I would what it would be like with a chocolate custard vice a vanilla one. I'll bring back a picture in the AM after a bowl full  and give you my opinion.  But its lookin pretty now!








Ya know, none of my family ever put a meringue on banana pudding. Generally I save the whites and make meringue kisses for baby sister, her favorite. This time it just fell on top of the bowl so the dishes could be washed.....LOL

I'll not forget to get a picture tomorrow morning. This stuff ruins good sweet tea, I don't guess it will do that to coffee, do you? I guess I could drink milk.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 11, 2019)

Ohh myyyy!!!
That’s what I’m talking about!!


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2019)

Now that is pretty,I never made a meringue what time is the cutting
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 11, 2019)

Foam, Looks deliciuos!


----------



## darwin101 (Mar 16, 2019)

Now you got me wanting banana and bread pudding.  Might as well add in the peach crisp, fig and black berry pie.
Nice job on that mile high meringue!  Yea, I had to Google that one to get the spelling right.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2019)

LOL!! Nothing like a home sick Coonass!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2019)

pssst...........................it's crawfish season too......


----------



## darwin101 (Mar 16, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> pssst...........................it's crawfish season too......


Yep. It's that time of year when the oak trees leaf out and the Azaleas and camellias start blooming.  The best time to ride the street cars and visit City Park and Audubon Zoo.  I still miss drinking beer while makin groceries at Schwegmann's.


----------



## kit s (Mar 16, 2019)

Just gained a few pounds just looking at the picture Mr  F heart. And then Swamp mentioned the mud dogs...Gotta go eat something now for sure.
kit


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2019)

kit s
.....LOL!



 darwin101
 .... early spring here....oaks are dropping catkins and the camellias are dropping dead flowers already...

81* here 2 days ago...


----------



## kit s (Mar 16, 2019)

Scarfed some Junk food. Thanks again Foam and Swamp...though don't have the mud dogs this area...well not like back your guys way, guess I will just make something with shrimp.


----------

